# New pair of barred midas.



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Male is about 8" and the grandson of "Big Head" female is around 6" and wild caught from Rapps.

Picked these up today.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, those are quite the acquisitions there...congrats---they look great! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

awesome :thumb: :fish:


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

which is which? - they both look male to me (I have no idea how to sex midas)


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

The first is the male


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW   That is a beautiful pair of Midas'. Love the eyes on both of them. Grandson of Big Head........... sweeeet! I hope they turn out to like each other. Did you get them for a breeding pair?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice pickup :thumb:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, didn't get them for a breeding pair - they were just given to me that way, they stuck together in a large community tank of CA's but now that they're in my 180 the male is chasing the female around a bit...nothing serious.


----------

